# Aluminium chair



## nighthawkFmobil (May 25, 2021)

I made this chair a couple weeks ago kind of as a joke. I want to make it extra foo foo and polish it but I use it as a shop stool for now so i know it will at least be subjected to regular use. I've got the polishing down but I'm wondering if anyone has a simple way to kind of seal it and protect it as much as possible.  

Thanks


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 25, 2021)

Clear acrylic lacquer is probably the simplest & most economical. For durability you go to clear powder coat or anodizing. 
Pick yer poison.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 25, 2021)

Any car wax.


----------



## Aukai (May 25, 2021)

I have not tried it, but Sharkhide sealer


----------



## vtcnc (May 25, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> Clear acrylic lacquer is probably the simplest & most economical. For durability you go to clear powder coat or anodizing.
> Pick yer poison.


I imagine anodizing that will be costly. Likely won't be a plater close to you with a tank big enough to dip it. Then there is shipping back and forth. If it were bolt together, it would be economical. Depending on how close to a smallish city or industrial area, you should be able to get it powder coated for a modest price.


----------

